# Not flaring



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry if this isn't where I should be asking this, but has anyone else had a spawn where the juveniles never flare at one another? I mean at all. They have never flared at each other, the male betta I floated in their tank while I was setting up for the next spawn above them. They just happily school together and never fight or even disagree. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

You shouldn't be concerned. You may have a variety of splendens that's more peaceful, or that they're just not mature enough for their aggression to come out. I'd prefer some laid back bettas rather than aggressive ones. ;-)


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a male that does not like to flare at all, he's very laid back. It's going on a year since I bought him


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

fair enough. I guess I was just concerned cause I read all the articles about watching that they don't get too aggressive and now my 4 and a half month old bettas live in perfect harmony


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't feel bad.... I have a very passive rainbow dragon crowntail myself, that is about 3yrs old. I have placed other male fish beside his tank, tried the mirror trick & he just won't flare at all. We even had him in with other community fish, mainly delta tail male guppies, at one time, and he never showed any signs of aggression. I suppose they are much like people, and have their own personalities. Some tend to be meaner, lol


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol. Very true, my choclate halfmoon, who it the daddy of this spawn almost never flares. My copper halfmoon boy flares all the time. Lol all you have to do is point at him and he flares at you.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Lol, my new purple VT is a chronic flarer 2. He flares at anything & everything, including the plants & rocks in his tank! He even flared at my son's goldfish tank that is on the same shelf!!!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Speaking of not being able to get Poisson 2 flare.... I just tried floating both of my new boys in his tank (in sealed cups, of course ) Still no reaction, other than being curious about the fish floating in his space.... I guess I just have a very passive boy. I wonder if, with his mellow nature, I could add him to our guppy tank? My biggest concern is would the guppies start ganging up on him?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Probably. I'd watch them for guppy aggression (lol it just sounds funny when we are talking about putting a betta in there) but I don't see a real reason why it wouldn't work out. Though I have heard that bettas will flare at guppies because of their colourful tails, so it might start him flaring if they were his tank mates.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

On second thought..... The guppies do constantly have newborn fry, so not sure introducing him to their tank would be such a great idea. He may eat them or something, lol


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

lol probably. Though I confess that is why I have cherry shrimp in my betta tanks. there are so many that the bettas can't eat them all, just maintain population control, and there is always a live food source in the tank.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

That's a pretty good idea! I never thought about adding live shrimp!! The only shrimp My LFS carries r ghost shrimp tho... Would they work, ya think?


----------

